# I need cheese with my wine.



## Fowler (Jul 8, 2008)

As you may or may not know, I have moved into a new farm.
I finally moved over all my sheep and gaurd dogs last night.

I have been moving for weeks, and it's 2 hrs away from my old farm.

I finally got all the fencing done yesterday afternoon, although it could be better but after being gone all day at work, it held them all in, no one is missing.

I hurt my shoulder pretty badly getting them into the trailer. I still have a ton to do and put up. 

And to top that off I havent eaten anything hot in weeks. I decided to cook a hamburger, first off I noticed I only have maybe 25 inches of counter space ( now that I've been living here for weeks) but I have not prepared anything short of a turkey sandwich, and a bowl of cocoa puffs. I had no place to make a burger, cut onions, open a jar of pickles....wow!! I come from counter top heaven and now.......I am lost, I am holding stuff in my arms while I cut onions, I've had more space when I lived in an RV.....LOL

And the besides the burger tasted like carp, and the stove heated up the house.

Can I just feed the animals and go to bed?

My pitty party is over now.


----------



## WolfWalksSoftly (Aug 13, 2004)

Fowler said:


> As you may or may not know, I have moved into a new farm.
> I finally moved over all my sheep and gaurd dogs last night.
> 
> I have been moving for weeks, and it's 2 hrs away from my old farm.
> ...


You live in Texas, and didn't cook it on a outdoor Grill?..sorry about your shoulder..lol


----------



## WolfWalksSoftly (Aug 13, 2004)

I know what it's like having to work and move all your stuff by yourself, it isn't fun and takes time. I still have a few bag's I have no idea what is in them..I just tossed them in the closet.


----------



## Raven12 (Mar 5, 2011)

Hugs to you, Fowler. I am so sorry. I know exactly how it feels. It sucks. Bad. Many of us are in the same situation. We are here for you.


----------



## Fowler (Jul 8, 2008)

WolfWalksSoftly said:


> I know what it's like having to work and move all your stuff by yourself, it isn't fun and takes time. I still have a few bag's I have no idea what is in them..I just tossed them in the closet.


The ex got the grill, I got the sheep.


----------



## Raven12 (Mar 5, 2011)

Divorce is a b word.


----------



## WolfWalksSoftly (Aug 13, 2004)

Fowler said:


> The ex got the grill, I got the sheep.


You should consider a Vocation involving negotiations..lol


----------



## Tommyice (Dec 5, 2010)

:grouphug:Aawwww! Our poor little lambchop.

Maybe Raven and I can come down there and help you out. It'll be like a sleepover. We can talk about guys, WeePigig:, eats lots of junk food and braid each other's hair.
[YOUTUBE]SFAwSqK3SdQ[/YOUTUBE]


It WILL get better.


----------



## NewGround (Dec 19, 2010)

Look on the bright side, won't take hardly anytime 'tall to clean the kitchen...


----------



## Fowler (Jul 8, 2008)

Not as long as they keep making cocoa puffs...LOL


----------



## shanzone2001 (Dec 3, 2009)

Fowler said:


> Not as long as they keep making cocoa puffs...LOL


Anyone who has cocoa puffs can't be THAT bad off, right??? 

If I could, I would show up at your front door with a new grill and a case of cold beer (but we have to hide it from the other girls!!!hehehe) And of course we can all dance around in our pajamas and talk about boys!!!


----------



## starjj (May 2, 2005)

I had me a pity party last night when I was unloading bales of hay at 8:30 and I had to be at work by 5 AM. Sorry about your shoulder sometime life sucks.


----------



## shanzone2001 (Dec 3, 2009)

starjj said:


> I had me a pity party last night when I was unloading bales of hay at 8:30 and I had to be at work by 5 AM. Sorry about your shoulder sometime life sucks.


Well, you can always come to the sleepover and we can feel sorry for you, too! 
You just have to agree to wear pajamas and dance around and sing about boys....Leslie said so!

ETA- I can't decide if I want to be Sandy because she is so sweet and wholesome, or the girl who has romantic pen pal. What was her name???


----------



## Tommyice (Dec 5, 2010)

Marty Marishino (like the cherry).
What you don't want to be Rizzo?


----------



## JohnnyLee (Feb 13, 2011)

Well, heck, you should have said something, I been down in Texas for the past week, not doing nothing but visiting my sister. After she gets through feeding in the morning, we have all day to do nothing, we could have come over and helped.

Back in Oklahoma today, but I looked at a house west of Fort Worth that may look promising, but not sure just yet.


----------



## shanzone2001 (Dec 3, 2009)

Tommyice said:


> Marty Marishino (like the cherry).
> What you don't want to be Rizzo?


Because Rizo got knocked up! :hysterical:

I will be Marty Marishino. What about you?


----------



## WolfWalksSoftly (Aug 13, 2004)

[YOUTUBE]HqoK5ny36hs[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## doodlemom (Apr 4, 2006)

I just opened this thread because I saw the word wine and said blech. I'm sorry to hear you are going through that.


----------



## Tommyice (Dec 5, 2010)

Toss up....
[youtube]SN1gi8oq74g[/youtube]

or

[youtube]KRVAT2QSpmo[/youtube]


----------



## City Bound (Jan 24, 2009)

maybe you can use the kitchen table for using the cutting board and other chores.


----------



## Fowler (Jul 8, 2008)

JohnnyLee said:


> Well, heck, you should have said something, I been down in Texas for the past week, not doing nothing but visiting my sister. After she gets through feeding in the morning, we have all day to do nothing, we could have come over and helped.
> 
> Back in Oklahoma today, but I looked at a house west of Fort Worth that may look promising, but not sure just yet.


Now you tell me!!! Jezzzz the money I could have saved if I went with Geico


----------



## shanzone2001 (Dec 3, 2009)

Wolf, if you do stop by, do you expect one of us to shimmy down the drainpipe for you???


----------



## WolfWalksSoftly (Aug 13, 2004)

shanzone2001 said:


> Wolf, if you do stop by, do you expect one of us to shimmy down the drainpipe for you???


Just you..lol


----------



## Tommyice (Dec 5, 2010)

See. You are Rizzo. LOLOLOL

Remember, a hickey from Kinicki is like a Hallmark card--when you care enough to send the very best.


----------



## FarmboyBill (Aug 19, 2005)

I dont think youll be getting any more hickies from Kenickie


----------



## FarmboyBill (Aug 19, 2005)

My X says we watched Grease and AG 26 times. AND that all at the movies.


----------



## Fowler (Jul 8, 2008)

City Bound said:


> maybe you can use the kitchen table for using the cutting board and other chores.


I dont even have a place for a table, it's awkward, maybe one of them movable cutting island?


----------



## FarmboyBill (Aug 19, 2005)

Sorry about alla your movin troubles. BUT, Oncer your setteled in youl find it was worth it, and soon forget it. I guess youd die to have the countertop on the house im looking at, Its 18 I think. Ive got 2 of those old high back kitchen sinks. Im going to set them in side by side and take out the old sink. Ill put the faucets in both of them. ones a deep basin, and the others around 6in.


----------



## FarmboyBill (Aug 19, 2005)

HA, How bout onna them ironing boards that come outta the wall lol.


----------



## tambo (Mar 28, 2003)

Fowler congratulations!! It must have a killer barn for you not to notice stuff in the house.:goodjob:


----------



## FarmboyBill (Aug 19, 2005)

LOL LOL yup. Gotta be it LOL


----------



## Raven12 (Mar 5, 2011)

Fowler said:


> I dont even have a place for a table, it's awkward, maybe one of them movable cutting island?


Awkward? My dog kennel sits where the table should be.


----------



## City Bound (Jan 24, 2009)

Raven12 said:


> Awkward? My dog kennel sits where the table should be.


you have a dog? 


Put the kennel under the table.


----------



## City Bound (Jan 24, 2009)

Fowler said:


> I dont even have a place for a table, it's awkward, maybe one of them movable cutting island?


Sound like you are living in a NYC apartment. Welcome to my world.

How about a piece of plywood cut to fit the top of the stove or a piece cut to fit over the sink?

Some people here have those things and they make extra work areas.


----------



## Raven12 (Mar 5, 2011)

City Bound said:


> you have a dog?
> 
> 
> Put the kennel under the table.


It is a huge kennel. I wanted to give her plenty of room. Besides, my kitchen table is in storage (the bedroom). Lol. Life makes so much sense when you start over.


----------



## City Bound (Jan 24, 2009)

errr ok


I have a large kennel my neighbor gave me for my rabbit. I can not wait to make a hutch and get rid of the kennel.


----------



## Raeven (Oct 11, 2011)

Fowler... so sorry. Everyone's entitled to a good pity party now and again -- sounds like you more than earned yours! Like TI says, it WILL get better. Meantime, biggest hugs to you. :grouphug: :grouphug: :grouphug:


----------



## Fowler (Jul 8, 2008)

Thanks everyone, I was just having a needy day. Y'all are too good to me.

Now where did I put my napkin?


----------



## City Bound (Jan 24, 2009)

you need that napkin for yourself this time fowler. Sounds like you need some well earned rest.


----------



## WolfWalksSoftly (Aug 13, 2004)

I don't have a front porch anymore:sob:


----------



## FarmboyBill (Aug 19, 2005)

Heck CB Im gonna hopefully move. U can have onna my hutches


----------



## Fowler (Jul 8, 2008)

WolfWalksSoftly said:


> I don't have a front porch anymore:sob:



I saw that!!...What the heck?


----------



## Vickie44 (Jul 27, 2010)

Fowler I got a kitchen Island and I am very happy with it . They do make them on wheels so you can move them about and some come with WHINE racks lol


----------



## whiterock (Mar 26, 2003)

So, you moved. Closer to me or farther away? LOL
Ed


----------



## Ramblin Wreck (Jun 10, 2005)

Just keep it simple until you settle in and have a few stress free minutes to decompress. Don't go cuckoo for Cocoa Puffs. Raisin bran won't kill you.


----------



## Fowler (Jul 8, 2008)

whiterock said:


> So, you moved. Closer to me or farther away? LOL
> Ed


Well seeing you're still south of DFW I would say the same distance...LOL

I was in West Texas now East Texas


----------



## JohnnyLee (Feb 13, 2011)

West Texas, East Texas, it's all good...


----------



## JohnnyLee (Feb 13, 2011)

Maybe this little thought will cheer you up...


----------



## Fowler (Jul 8, 2008)

Nice...that always makes me smile


----------



## WolfWalksSoftly (Aug 13, 2004)

Fowler said:


> I saw that!!...What the heck?


I dunno, all was well when I retired in my Evening Coat last night before going to bed. 
I didn't see anything justified in closing down the thread. But what do I know..I'm just a man without a front porch...


----------



## shanzone2001 (Dec 3, 2009)

Your thread is back, Wolf. 

And what's up with the evening coat???:shrug:


----------



## WolfWalksSoftly (Aug 13, 2004)

shanzone2001 said:


> Your thread is back, Wolf.
> 
> And what's up with the evening coat???:shrug:


I guess I should have said Jacket, have one for Smoking, one for Driving. I've decided to be High Society now..lol


----------



## roadless (Sep 9, 2006)

Coco Puffs for dinner is just wrong..I have Raisin Bran for dinner and Coco Puffs for dessert.

Oh Fowler, I know change can be tricky...I moved from a large house, with 3 three bathrooms to a trailer with one and a roommate....but I like having less to clean. Sorry for your hurt shoulder, that just rots.....maybe some wine would help....and please invite me to your next pity party, I am getting tired of my own! Take care


----------



## WolfWalksSoftly (Aug 13, 2004)

roadless said:


> Coco Puffs for dinner is just wrong..I have Raisin Bran for dinner and Coco Puffs for dessert.
> 
> Oh Fowler, I know change can be tricky...I moved from a large house, with 3 three bathrooms to a trailer with one and a roommate....but I like having less to clean. Sorry for your hurt shoulder, that just rots.....maybe some wine would help....and please invite me to your next pity party, I am getting tired of my own! Take care


Glad to know you are getting plenty of fiber in your diet..lol


----------

